# Guest viewing of threads disabled while we experience growing pains



## Janice (Feb 12, 2008)

Specktra is growing! This is a mixed blessing, but a blessing none the less. As you may have noticed recently, the server we are on is having difficulty keeping up with the demands we place on it as a busy and thriving community. Hosting you all isn't a problem, and I will continue as always to work toward making Specktra the best MAC discussion community and resource you can have at your disposal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To best serve the interests of those who have taken the time to register for the site, I've disabled guest viewing of threads and posts within the forum. This keeps the focus on the members of the site by improving their page loading times, my apologies if this upsets or inconveniences any frequent unregistered visitors.

I've been working with a wonderful server admin John, together we've discussed various options and have implemented several to get Specktra through these growing pains until we can follow through on future plans. The biggest solution we will be implementing is upgrading the server Specktra is hosted on to more powerful hardware on a new server and host. This may be more expensive but I love having you here, and I want to serve you as best I can.

Just a note to let you know about this important change, and the future changes on the horizon for the site. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your direct support of our efforts through purchasing a Premium Member subscription are always appreciated and valued.

Back to our regular programming!


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Feb 12, 2008)

Yay for Specktra! Getting bigger and better! Will there be any more features? (for example I take MUT, since I see your forum types are similar - games, swap center, blogs...? Although, I prefer Specktra, looks more elegant somehow, and easy to browse through 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a bit confused on MUT, haha)

"big girls your are beautiful...." lol, that song stuck in my head

ETA: my 100th Thanks, yay!


----------



## Janice (Feb 12, 2008)

I prefer to focus more on content than frills, though I would like to expand certain areas like member profiles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Who knows what the future holds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for your support.


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Feb 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_I prefer to focus more on content than frills, though I would like to expand certain areas like member profiles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Who knows what the future holds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for your support._

 
I agree. I'd wouldn't like it to be overcrowded.  I'm sure you'll do what's best for both forum and members.


----------



## panther27 (Feb 12, 2008)

I was wondering if the guest viewing of forums is going to be put back up afterwards?


----------



## Janice (Feb 12, 2008)

After Specktra is moved to a server that can handle the communities needs with ease, guests will be allowed to view the forum in it's entirety again.


----------



## Janice (Feb 20, 2008)

I've opened back up guest viewing for now as a test to see if the server has stabilized after the work done yesterday morning.


----------



## Janice (Feb 21, 2008)

OK That didn't last too long, things slowed down drastically so it looks like we're not able to open it up again until we get on the new server.


----------

